# Blowing coat?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I've seen this term in several threads, but sorry folks, I'm clueless...what does it mean??


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

That's when the dogs loose their puppy coat and their adult coat grows in. Not sure when exactly that happens, but believe it's around 9 months.
Basically blowing coat means MATTING LIKE CRAZY!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Caz is really blowing his coat now at 10 months. I couldn't keep up with it although I groomed him everyday. He's going to the groomer on Monday and I just hope they don't end up shaving him.

Suzy


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

We are going through the same with Luna for the past two months. She is 11 months. We try and keep up with the mats as well. When we got her at 9 months she had mats around where the harness was placed (the previous owner kept it on all the time and did not brush her much) and unfortunately we had to have her shaved in those areas, but we found a groomer who wanted to work with us and she hid the shaved areas very well.

Find a groomer who is not aggressive. We had an appt with a groomer that the vet recommended and prior to Luna's first grooming appt. we brought her to the groomer and the groomer stated that she would need to be entirely shaved. We were stunned. On the way home we stopped at a very small local pet store and you know those Havanese they get all of the attention and when we told the employees and some customers that she needed to be shaved they went crazy and told us how to cut out and work on the mats and to find another groomer. We canceled the appt. and asked a neighbor for a recommendation. With the second groomer we stopped by with Luna and explained what the other groomer wanted to do and she indicated that there was no need to shave her. Well we made an appt. and so far we are very happy with the results.

But I tell you oh, those mats. We keeping fighting them ourselves and trying to stay from a puppy coat. 

Jon


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kim if you would like to see what blowing coat is like I would be more than happy to ship you Monte for about a month. I am about ready to shave this boy he is soooo bad, I do not remember Riley being this bad.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leeann, *I* would like to see Monte's mats :biggrin1: I'll brush him for you all day long if you like eace:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I think, knock on wood, we are just about over the coat blowing. It started in Smarty's 9th month and this week she will be a year old and I am finding very few mats and very little shedding. 

It is very bad if your dog does not let you take the time to work out the matts. Smarty would try her best to hid her belly and under her front legs, these were the worst areas for removing the matts. They would appear over night. I did put her on a satin or silk pillow cases to help. The hair coming out is the problem


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL, how did I know Maryam would be the first to claim my Monte.
I am seriously considering cutting him down in the spring as much as I love the longer coat I know he would be happier. As soon as I get my grooming stuff out he runs in the opposite direction. Riley on the other hand runs to me when I am getting my stuff out, he is a very odd boy.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

See, Leeann, Monte doesn't know MY grooming stuff and I'm sure he'll come running. At least the first time...LOL. I hope he'll get through that terrible stage before you pull the scissors out, I love his long coat!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I must be crazy because I love all the grooming! When I find a mat, there's a part of me that enjoys the challange of getting it combed out. Sick huh? :suspicious: Rufus is blowing coat too right now, but I don't get many mats probably because I comb through his coat 2-3 times a day! I love to have a comb in my hands when he lays on my lap and I just comb through any parts I can get to.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Maddie started blowing coat around 9 1/2 months, and oh my gosh! There's nothing quite like it, especially on a thicker coated dog. Up until then, she was so easy. Since the weather was turning warmer, I did put her in a longish puppy cut, which helped. Now she's 18 months, and she's starting to blow coat again. However, I can deal with it better this time. Plus, she's so good when I'm brushing and combing her. She'll actually get up on the back of the couch for a grooming session when I pick up the brush and comb. I don't think she likes it, but she just is so good about it. I do think I'll shorten her hair again in the summer, as its too darn hot and the dogs just seem uncomfortable.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

The coat blowing happened for Lincoln around 10 mos and again around 18 mos. I think it lasted about 6-8 weeks each time.

Scout just finished his first coat-blowing. Whew!

Thank goodness it doesn't last forever!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I must be crazy because I love all the grooming! When I find a mat, there's a part of me that enjoys the challange of getting it combed out. Sick huh? :suspicious: Rufus is blowing coat too right now, but I don't get many mats probably because I comb through his coat 2-3 times a day! I love to have a comb in my hands when he lays on my lap and I just comb through any parts I can get to.


Guess what? I'm sick too. I comb Posh all the time and when I find a mat, which isn't very often I rise to the challenge.

Meanwhile, she's almost 9 months old now...so I may be eating my words.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Guess what? I'm sick too. I comb Posh all the time and when I find a mat, which isn't very often I rise to the challenge.
> 
> Meanwhile, she's almost 9 months old now...so I may be eating my words.


Haha!! Well, it's always more fun when you're not the only sicko! :tea:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

We're going through it now too. Gryff's hair is pretty long (for him, that is). I kind of want to keep it long for his first doggie class next week, then I will cut it back. Brushing him is getting difficult. He likes to try and eat the brush.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh boy, am I discovering the world of coat blowing. MeMe just started last week and has mats under her arms twice a day. Thank goodness I picked up a new greyhound dematting comb on Saturday. It's 4" long with very wide teeth. The mats come out like cutting through butter. It's a miracle! :angel:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If you want to talk about sick, I must be be because even when Milo was going through the worst of his blowing coat (starting at about 10 months old) I was determined to maintain his beautiful coat. I used to brush him twice a day, from the time I got him till the nightmare began. The matts would appear from nowhere and get huge. I was lucky that our groomer worked with me too and only took out the ones that were impossible to work through. Of course that made his ears look kind of scruffy for awhile and he was a tad naked on his underside, but none of it really showed.

It's much better now, though we're not out of the woods yet. I only brush him once a day, because neither one of us loves it any more. He sees the comb and brush come out and he heads for the other side of the bed. In the end I think it's worth it because I love his coat and I love the way it sways in the breeze when he goes sailing through the air.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Geri - Milo's coat is beautiful, I can see why you kept up even during the "blow". Hopefully I'll have the same determination as you. :biggrin1:


----------

